# The Dragons Den!!



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

On a hill overlooking the North Wales coastline lies a rather unique Castle named Gwrych  







You could say she's quite something to behold with Gothic Arches and searing towers.






But historically the site is young in comparison, and not actually a Castle at all.






Could have fooled me though! It has all the attributes.






Wouldn't you agree!






It is actually a Victorian Folly, and was built as a memorial.






Here's a link to some history for those interested.... http://www.gwrychtrust.co.uk/general.html






You just can't help but stand in awe of It's splendour.






Aesthetically pleasing sums it up.











The Arches.
















Not much of interest left to photograph inside really, apart from the staircase and the Gothic entrance to it. The rest is rather unstable.











I'm so glad I got the chance to see it in the flesh.











Was a real eye opener for sure 











I understand the place has now been sold! So I'm not sure as to the state of play here now,as my shots were taken some time back 






Explored during a wild weekend in Wales with Fannyadams, Judderman, Evilnoodle, Ceejam & Theoss.

As always.......Thanks for looking.

​


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 12, 2013)

Was a good day and that staircase is the dogs nads. Nice shots matey chops.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and building
Thanks!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> Was a good day and that staircase is the dogs nads. Nice shots matey chops.



Twas a fine weekend all round


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice one,great photos.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow, this is beautiful! Is this the grand place which can be seen from the A55? I have always been fascinated by the grand structure


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 12, 2013)

This place is astounding! I would never have guessed it's Victorian!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice set of pics you have there mate......wasn't this when me n TCCI joined you that day too?


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Wow, this is beautiful! Is this the grand place which can be seen from the A55? I have always been fascinated by the grand structure



Yep that's the one


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 12, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> Yep that's the one



Ace! Will have to check it out


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Wow, this is beautiful! Is this the grand place which can be seen from the A55? I have always been fascinated by the grand structure



That's the one 

Ha ha....... judders bet me to it.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

wherever i may roam said:


> Nice set of pics you have there mate......wasn't this when me n TCCI joined you that day too?



I think it was mate yeah


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunning shots of a stunning place!

Apparently these days if you are seen round these parts around the 'witching' hour, there are strange folk hanging round in robes chanting weird rituals!


----------



## chapmand (Jan 23, 2013)

love the windows in this place. awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks a lovely big place! Nicely composed photos, but processing is a bit OTT for me! 
They just don't make them like that anymore!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 23, 2013)

This is the same place that a bloke from the north west was going to turn into a "psychic resort" for ghost hunters after he photo-shopped/graphed a mysterious woman at the window. What a plank!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ I remember that :laugh:


----------



## Potter (Jan 26, 2013)

That really is lovely.


----------

